
O'Reilly Fluent Web Conference Live Broadcast - nerdy
http://conferences.oreilly.com/fluent/javascript-html-us/public/content/video
======
nerdy
Unfortunately it's the last (scheduled?) presentation for today, but it just
started. Previous presenter mentioned having another presentation "after the
break" and is not listed for any talk tomorrow.

There are more scheduled for tomorrow, beginning at 9AM Pacific / 12 noon
Eastern.

